# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Inmortalización de Flores Tropicales por Liofilización,duración tres años

## LIOFILIZACIONONLINE

http://florlicol.es.tl 250.jpgLYOMEDEFLOR.jpg Dr Jorge Rivera Biologo Universidad de los Andes Consultor experto en Liofilización No. 725998 Intota Experts http://www.intota.com/expert-consult...998%3cbr%20/%3 Especialidad en Biotecnologia Agrícola Especialidad en Conservacion de Alimentos Farmacología Vegetal (Plantas Medicinales) Universidad Juan N Corpas Presidente del Capitulo Colombiano de Liofilización de la ISL-FD International Society of Lyophilization - Freeze Drying Inc. http://www.islyophilization.org/Html...a/Chapter.html http://liofilizaciononlinecolombia.es.tl/ Skype: liofilizaciononline1 jrivera@egresados.uniandes.edu.co MSN:jorger372@hotmail.com Móvil 3112128296.Temas similares: Inmortalizacion de Flores por Liofilizacion y metodos quimicos ! Flores TROPICALES Baston del Emperador, Alpinias, Heliconias. Curso de liofilizacion de alimentos con enfasis en frutas tropicales Asesorias en Liofilizacion de Flores. Inversiones en sector biocombustibles superarían los US$ 400 millones en tres años

----------

